# Elección de sistema de retorno inalambrico para espectaculo en vivo



## juan891988 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy queriendo encontrar una solucion economica al problema de monitoreo de audio en vivo en en escenario, Mi idea es crear algo similar a esto (http://www.shure.com/stellent/group...ents/web_resource/us_pro_psm400_specsheet.pdf) pero mucho mas economico... Mi idea es poder transmitir y recivir en estereo para poder enviar dos mezclas diferentes usando un solo emisor/receptor, ademas necesito poder fijarle la frecuencia ya que planeo utilizar varios al mismo tiempo... En un principio probe usar los transmisores fm  que se utilizan para los mp3 pero tengo problemas con el alcance(no mas de 5 mts)... Muchas Gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Quien paga el hard? vos cobras por ello? Que distancia hay desde la mesa al escenario? la mesa a que nivel esta sobre el escenario? cuantas personas estaran en el evento?


----------



## juan891988 (Mar 11, 2010)

El hard lo pagamos con los chicos de la banda, estamos organizando un espectaculo a beneficio(lo recaudado va a una ong) y queriamos mejorar nuestro equpamiento... la distancia maxima son unos 20mts desde la mesa de mezcla que esta a un costado del escenario hasta la otra punta del escenario, y se encuentra a 1m del piso del escenario... las distancias son aprox ya q*UE* dependemos del escenario q*UE* consigamos prestado
Ah en el escenario son8 personas


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 11, 2010)

Y cuantas personas puede haber en el medio? Yo te recomiendo que uses cables.. deja solo  mic inalambrico si quieres moverte libremente. El retorno vos sabras que si eso falla, falla todo. No puedes jugar con ello. Depende las personas es la absorcion  de la señal y tendras que meterle mas potencia.

Algo inalambrico puede ser interferido, un cable no..


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

sin contar la fidelidad...

Siempre se han usado cables. Los rf buenos son costosos, por eso.


----------

